# An Post - working hours during Christmas/New year



## Bluebean (13 Dec 2007)

hi, 

does anyone know when postmen are back to work after St. Stephen's day?  I've tried ringing the local post office a few times but no answer, they must be too busy.

I'm just wondering if post is delivered between 27th and 31st December?

thanks.


----------



## Caveat (13 Dec 2007)

I think in theory, it is. But backlogs might mean in practice that the service is erratic.


----------



## pc7 (13 Dec 2007)

I posted 20+ cards monday at 4.30 I'd missed the 4pm collection and the sign said they would not be next day delivery I was fine with that.  Some of the people received the cards in tuesday mornings post??? others still haven't received them and live in the same area as those who got them tuesday! They were all together in the same box I give in, the post is cracked. I wouldn't send anything urgent between the 27/31 if you really need it delivered.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Dec 2007)

pc7 said:


> Some of the people received the cards in tuesday mornings post??? others still haven't received them and live in the same area as those who got them tuesday! They were all together in the same box I give in, the post is cracked.


 

This IS the christmas period, you know!


----------



## pc7 (13 Dec 2007)

ah I know that welfarite but they were all together and some for the same post regions as in roads beside each other its just a tad mad! imho  hence my early posting, I was advising the OP based on this not to rely on it for something urgent.


----------



## Welfarite (13 Dec 2007)

Dead on!


----------



## oldtimer (13 Dec 2007)

Just because letters are posted together and for same regions does not mean they stay together like Browns cows. Once they hit the sorting office they join millions of other letters and more than likely sent to different sorting areas. As this is Xmas when cut off time arrives whatever mail is processed is sent for delivery - remainder dealt with later.


----------



## Happy Girl (15 Dec 2007)

Bluebean said:


> hi, does anyone know when postmen are back to work after St. Stephen's day? I've tried ringing the local post office a few times but no answer, they must be too busy. I'm just wondering if post is delivered between 27th and 31st December? thanks.


 
Mr Happy (postman) off Stephens Day and day after (Thurs). Post back on Fri after Xmas.


----------

